# How Much Meat to Feed 100 People?



## Woody's Janitor

I have been chosen to cook for our youth on a weekend mission trip. I will be cooking for 100-120 people. How many pounds of butts and brisket should I cook? Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## gadeerwoman

If they eat like most of us on here, double the rate anyone gives you.


----------



## bilgerat

Ive got a buddie who has a BBQ in Gulfport, Ill ask him for you.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Figure about a pound per person raw meat.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Seems like when we had a big catered event, it was suggested that 1/4 cooked meat per person was about right.  Some eat more, some eat less.

Of course, I always like to plan for more.... it usually means good leftovers for a while!


----------



## COUNTRY-BUMPKIN

0ne smoked butt will do ten adults with sides.If they are teenagers I would figure about 15 or so to each one.Can't
help with brisket I don't even cook them things!


----------



## Paymaster

1/2 pound per person. You will loose about 55-60 % of raw weight in the cooking and that will have to factor in.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Thanks, keep the ideas coming.

Paymaster, feel free to come and help!


----------



## Paymaster

Woody's Janitor said:


> Thanks, keep the ideas coming.
> 
> Paymaster, feel free to come and help!



HAAAAAAAAAA I can help eat


----------



## jkkj

1/2 pound per person with all the trimmings should be enough.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

A 1/4 lb. serving is considered a "dinner" portion.  If you want to go with the bare minimum, this will get you buy if you have servers.   With two meats, that would be 2 oz. of each

I find a more reasonable portion, especially where "youts" are involved is a 1/3 lbs. portion, which for easy math, I call 5 oz.

You should have about a 50% yield, so plan on 10 ozs. raw meat per person.  You can do the math from there.

I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend that you have servers for the entrees.  This is to make sure that the portions of each meat even out, and that no one pigs out.  This seems to be a big thing with some young people, often surprisingly girls.  I always give them a good portion, and tell them there will be plenty for seconds.

Also, go to a chef's supply store and get some "chef's tongs."  They make serving so much easier than the crappy finger pinching dime store models most people use.


----------



## Howard Roark

How many girls are in the group?


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Howard Roark said:


> How many girls are in the group?



They will be more girls than boys. I don't know the ratio.


----------



## centerc

A boston butt makes about 20 sandwiches when dipped with a large serving spoon on standard buns. for kids hot dogs are a good filler/standbuy and are cheap. Id probibly smoke 8 butts and have 40 -50 hotdogs on hand they can also be cooked fAST if you start to run out of meat. for kids Id slice the briskit strips in half lengthwise to cut down on waste.


----------



## whitworth

*Figure about a pound per person raw meat.*

That's a good reason, so many young folks are so obese.   
My opinion.


----------



## Paymaster

whitworth said:


> That's a good reason, so many young folks are so obese.
> My opinion.



Probably the reason I am over weight as well!


----------



## GeorgiaTrout

Paymaster said:


> 1/2 pound per person. You will loose about 55-60 % of raw weight in the cooking and that will have to factor in.



I always figure 8-10 oz. (1/2 pound) per person serving boston butt. The brisket I would figure 2-4 oz. (1/4), not everybody likes brisket.


----------



## ibornagain

I have used the method many times...I've cooked for as many as 2000 people several times..This is what I use & it will work if portion control is in place...I  plan on a serving of 5.3oz of meat per/serving...I use 4oz serving spoon well rounded over for each serving...This is around 3 people per pound of cooked meat...If cooking for 120 people I would buy 72.3 lbs of boston butts...hope this helps...


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Depends on if you are serving or self-serving you will need to figure 2 per pound for self service  3 if you serve as ibornagain said. Also will it be served at one time or people filtering in where you have people coming back for 2nds before others eat? Cook a little more than you need and vacum freeze leftovers you can reheat in boiling water and it will still be good. I have served the frozen and reheated to family and friends and they never new the difference.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

I also said around 70lbs


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Thanks guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

